

Things I learned from functional programming - ms123
http://sokolmichael.heroku.com/

======
tobiasSoftware
Okay, I have a decent amount of introductory functional programming
experience. I agree with most of the article, but this sentence makes no sense
to me:

When done correctly, recursion increase a lot readability and avoids using
cumbersome control structures such as loops.

In my experience, recursion makes things much harder, mainly because if you
have a bug, you can narrow down the location in an iterative process but a
recursive process is too interconnected to do that with easily. Also
readability suffers a little for mathematical people like me, and a lot for
anyone else. I agree that replacing loops with map/reduce/filter increases
readability, but replacing loops with recursion?

~~~
ms123
Your point is valid. My stand is that recursion forces the programmer to think
about the edge cases first, which would make a bug less likely to appear.

------
drKarl
If you like OO and Functional paradigms, you should try Scala.

